# doar cu tine



## Sebastiano

Hello everybody

Can someone help me with this phrase *"doar cu tine"*? This is the title of very nice song of Activ band 

Thank you very much.
Greetings from Poland


----------



## mike2008

Hello
My guess would be 
doar cu tine - Only with you

I'd wait for a translation from someone who's sure though.
Bye


----------



## Blue Butterflies

Hi.

Mike's right.


----------



## Sebastiano

thanks guys 

have a nice day.


----------

